# My latest "haul" of vintage watches



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Okay so last year I took some time off from watches to focus on other things and recently got back into it. I've decided to start "flipping" watches on the side which means I get all the fun of finding, buying and giving a little TLC without the hoarding! I will resist talking money as I do not think it fair when the plan is to sell on, but obviously the aim of the game is to "buy low, sell high" so all are bought at a fairly low price tag for one reason or another (e.g. low 'buy it now' price or lack of details etc)

Anyway, without further adoo:

*Sicura Chronograph:*
Man I loved this! Really weighty piece, in great condition, with a really "basic" movement in the back. Was a non-runner and I was unsure if investing in a service would be as profitable. One I may regret having sold one day! 


















*Roamer Brevete*

This was a super cool watch I took in as part of a job lot. It ran very fast but was still nice to wear and somewhat interesting lugs and dial. Probably would have held onto it if it kept time.


















New strap:










*Erlana - 15J Jura Watch Co. Movement*
A really nice watch with a surprise Jura Watch Co. Movement in the back. I'd love to know more to the history about both brands - the engravings in the back are a mystery to me and I wish I could find out more. Its a super quality piece that keeps great time, just a shame no-one wants to pay much for an unknown brand. It is certainly on par if not better than a lot of popular, more budget swiss brands.





































*Rodine - 17J Automatic Elbon Movement*

Awesome little automatic which came to me with a horrible knackered black strap and scratches all over. I gave it a polish up and new strap and it is really looking the part. Runs well but too fast (not as fast as the Roamer mind you). Has an automatic Elbon movement in the back.



























Before:









*Medana 7J*

This is one that has surprised me - I did not expect to love it so much despite it not working! As such I've since hiked the price up on eBay to make it unlikely to sell - didn't want to annoy watchers by taking it down altogether as well as incur a fee. I'd really like to find a cheap working one to "frankenstein" as a service will never be cost effective for this. It's tiny but fits my skinny wrists perfectly and the leather strap is very similar to my 1940s Rolex but in amazing condition. I believe this to be circa 1940s so make me wonder if both straps are in fact of the era or at least very old! Certainly a watch I'd like to hold onto but should it get bought for the higher price I will refrain from getting too upset  One thing I do regret is polishing the back (can't bring myself to share a photo!) - I really overdid but luckily after wearing it a bit it is settling down a bit.





































*Certina*
This one I took a bit of a gamble on. Photos were blurry but the price seemed somewhat low for what I'd seen. The case has certainly seen better days but the movement looks clean and runs spot on. I'm unsure of how well this will sell for given the condition. Likely to put it up for sale in the following months when I get some quality but low-price straps in that I ordered.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Some interesting watches there. Rondine was a trademark of Marc Nicolet & Cie of La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland. The Bidynator was a series of automatic movements made by Felsa, but other companies put their names on the rotor. Elbon turns up on Mikrolisk as a trademark for several watch makers, but the most likely in this case could be Winton Watch Co, which was associated with Nicolet in the US.

https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Bidynator

https://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=7418564&rid=0

Jura W Co (inside Erlana case back) was a trademark of Jura Watch Co of Delemont, Switzerland. The company registered a lot of trademarks, but I can't find Erlana, for them or anyone else. The movement looks like EB (ebauches bettlach) 1268/14nn. Jura went under in the late 1980s.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&EB_1400


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> Some interesting watches there. Rondine was...


 Wow didn't expect to get so much info! Massive thanks for that, certainly far less in the dark about them than I was previously and a much better scope to better understand what I have now! :thumbs_up:


----------

